# www.tradingpost-appliances.co.uk: anything they sell outside the UK is not covered.



## jinx9000 (19 Mar 2009)

Hey,

Bought my Baumatic washer/dryer from these guys 6 months ago. It's broke and needs a new logic board.

www.tradingpost-appliances.co.uk are now telling me anything they sell outside the UK is not covered. Also Baumatic are not covering me either because I bought it in the UK but reside in Ireland.

I've told them that its being referred to the european consumer dept, but they basically don't care!

Any thoughts/ideas on fixing the washer/dryer or the guarentee would be gratefully appreciated!

Thanks,

Bob!


----------



## sam h (19 Mar 2009)

*Re: www.tradingpost-appliances.co.uk AVOID!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I bought stuff off them a few years ago & I rang them to ask about warranties & they said they would be covered.  In fairness, I couldn;t see how I could get it enforced if something went wrong, so I mainly went for less electronic stuff (sink, taps, back splash and an extractor fan).  Do you have the T&C's or check out their website to see what it says?


----------



## jinx9000 (19 Mar 2009)

*Re: www.tradingpost-appliances.co.uk AVOID!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

1. Baumatic state it on their guarentee that it's only good for UK, but that they can sort it out for you if your in ireland, if they wish! Currently, they don't want to!
2. tradingpost-appliances.co.uk don't state it anywhere, but they say, if you would have asked them, they would have told you


This is where i'm going (Europen Consumer Centre Ireland) after I send my letter of complaint to radingpost-appliances.co.uk and wait 28 days!

[broken link removed]

"A common set of consumer rights for consumers are valid no matter where in the EU the goods are purchased, which are enforceable for at least 2 years from delivery of the goods. In Ireland, there is limitation period of 6 years within which a consumer can bring an action against a trader."

 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## car (19 Mar 2009)

*Re: www.tradingpost-appliances.co.uk AVOID!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'll come on here and say avoid them too.   We got some appliances form them last year, with delivery included they were by far the cheapest of any suppliers we could find.   However, for customer support theyre really bad.  
If you dont let them know of any issue within 7 days of delivery they wont entertain calls.    We got a sink that wasnt fitted until 10 days after delivery, when i rang them with the issue, they told me I had to contact the manufacturer as it outside 7 days, and then hung up on me.  when I rang back to complain, the manager hung up on me!  Couldnt believe it when it happened.

Got the problem sorted with the manufacturer afterwards.

Had another problem that took 3 weeks to sort with a cooker hood.  Again had to go to the manufacturer rather then the tradingpost.

As both problems were sorted with manufacturer I was happy but what if they werent?

I will say delivery times and prices were fine but I would recommend avoiding in case anything goes wrong if you need that piece of mind.


----------



## jinx9000 (19 Mar 2009)

*Re: www.tradingpost-appliances.co.uk AVOID!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

yep, think you hit the nail ont he head! If the guarentee with the product manufacturer is AOK, then go for it, as the prices are good! But otherwise, Beware!


----------



## Male Doon (19 Mar 2009)

*Re: www.tradingpost-appliances.co.uk AVOID!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

There is a kitchen company in Dublin (don't know the name) that distributes Baumatic products...don't know if they are actually the agents for that brand but a look through the yellow pages might throw up something.


----------



## WIFESLIST (19 Mar 2009)

*Re: www.tradingpost-appliances.co.uk AVOID!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Male Doon said:


> There is a kitchen company in Dublin (don't know the name) that distributes Baumatic products...don't know if they are actually the agents for that brand but a look through the yellow pages might throw up something.


 That companies name is K.A.D. their up in Cherry Orchard Ind Est .Its close to LIFFEY VALLEY shopping centre


----------



## jinx9000 (19 Mar 2009)

*Re: www.tradingpost-appliances.co.uk AVOID!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Cheers for that guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jinx9000 (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: www.tradingpost-appliances.co.uk: anything they sell outside the UK is not covere*

UPDATE: out of the blue, with no correspondence a motor and pcb braod appear at my door from trading-appliances.

the company who I had gotten to get me the parts are now going mad, because they have them on order (although, TBH, they made a mistake and forgot to order them after me waiting two weeks, so i'm not really bothered)......it's been 3 weeks now and they still don't have them!

i still have to pay for the install, beacsue trading-post have still not supplied a guarentee number to me for the irish rep who works for them, nor have they informed that company either!

*********still going to the european consumer centre with this *********


----------



## LITTLECBEAR (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: www.tradingpost-appliances.co.uk: anything they sell outside the UK is not covere*

Hi

Im wondering if you went further with this issue and if so how did you get on??

Im considering buying some items from trading post but I dont want to get caught out!


----------



## jinx9000 (9 Apr 2010)

ahhhhh, lazyness crept in and i took the hit! i would avoid to be honest or get in writing your guarentess before you buy!


----------

